# Sticky  POLICE HAVE NO DUTY TO PROTECT YOU, FEDERAL COURT AFFIRMS YET AGAIN



## Shipwreck

I Knew this already, based on a Supreme Court decision from years ago. But, I just ran across this older article, and I thought I'd post it up:

*POLICE HAVE NO DUTY TO PROTECT YOU, FEDERAL COURT AFFIRMS YET AGAIN*



> On Monday, though, a federal judge ruled that the government agencies " had no constitutional duty to protect students who were not in custody."
> 
> This latest decision adds to a growing body of case law establishing that government agencies — including police agencies — have no duty to provide protection to citizens in general:





> “Neither the Constitution, nor state law, impose a general duty upon police officers or other governmental officials to protect individual persons from harm — even when they know the harm will occur,” said Darren L. Hutchinson, a professor and associate dean at the University of Florida School of Law. “Police can watch someone attack you, refuse to intervene and not violate the Constitution.”
> 
> The Supreme Court has repeatedly held that the government has only a duty to protect persons who are “in custody,” he pointed out.











Police Have No Duty to Protect You, Federal Court Affirms Yet Again | Ryan McMaken


Following last February's shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, some students claimed local government officials were at fault for failing to provide protection to students. The students filed suit, naming six defendants, including the Broward school district and...




mises.org


----------



## tony pasley

People were indoctrinated by an ad. campaign back in the 1960s when police cars had " to protect and serve" painted on patrol cars. I don't know any officers who would not try to protect a citizen if they could but they have no duty to do it by law.


----------



## wirenut

The American people better start believing to protect themselves, because police don't have to and the politicians are looking out for themselves only.
Just look at any blue city, defund the police,pass gun bills against the law abiding citizens, refuse to prosecute by the states attorneys and the criminals create havoc.
I don't think this new year will be any safer than the last.


----------



## hike1272.mail

Hopefully, all those Blue-state citizens will discover this truth. It is common knowledge but these Blue-state citizens have given every right to the Governments to protect them without realizing that it is a false hope.

Since the BLM/Antifa demonstrations occurred, the Blue-supporting citizen have been flooding the LGSs and hiding that they are undefended (thanks to licenses needed to look at, purchase, own, use both firearms and ammunition). It has been amazing to watch in my area. The number of minorities and women and, even, Democrats showing up to purchase firearms, learn how to use them, and going to ranges to practice has crowed the stores and ranges. It is good to see these Blue-supporting citizens beginning to take responsibility for their own selves and family.


----------



## ks1

OK, but even without the constitutional duty, there's supposed to be a social contract. Any contract must have a defined scope, clear performance criteria, tangible performance monitoring system, as well as penalties for non-performance. Without those, it's an illusion, not a contract.


----------



## kd5jbn

One of my Favorite Expressions:
*"The Police are there to draw the white lines around the Dead Bodies That's their J.O.B., 
My J.O.B. is to make for Damn Sure that neither Me nor my Family are Within those Lines"*


----------



## douglas873

ks1 said:


> OK, but even without the constitutional duty, there's supposed to be a social contract. Any contract must have a defined scope, clear performance criteria, tangible performance monitoring system, as well as penalties for non-performance. Without those, it's an illusion, not a contract.


I think the scope of the "contract" is, "We'll do our best to help you". 

That's about it.


----------



## tony pasley

The actual scope is we gather evibence, arrest who we believe is the perp, turn it over to the DA.


----------



## ks1

Just published an article on the subject: POLICE REGULARLY BREACH THEIR SOCIAL CONTRACT


----------



## Shipwreck

ks1 said:


> Just published an article on the subject: POLICE REGULARLY BREACH THEIR SOCIAL CONTRACT



Feel free to start another thread with the link to the story if you like


----------



## ks1

Shipwreck said:


> Feel free to start another thread with the link to the story if you like


Thanks! I started a thread under "Firearm Political Discussion"


----------

